
Websites use your CPU to mine cryptocurrency even when you close your browser - pulisse
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/11/sneakier-more-persistent-drive-by-cryptomining-comes-to-a-browser-near-you/
======
kiddico
The articles title seems click-baity. The browser is still open, it's just
opened a different, smaller window to run it in. The title sounds like its
forked off a different process or something to continue after your browser
process tree is killed.

What I don't understand is how a site is able to adjust the size, and position
of the browser window.

~~~
exikyut
Ugh. So they didn't even make the effort to do this in a ServiceWorker?!

I mean, if you did it that way, you'd be able to use multiple cores and hash
somewhat faster.

But then these are people who think they'll get anywhere by hashing in _
_JavaScript_ _, so....

~~~
abraham
Chrome will only let a ServiceWorker do work for a max of five minutes. They
would still need a hidden window to trigger a new event every five minutes or
get the user to allow web push messages so a server can trigger events.

[https://www.chromium.org/Home/chromium-security/security-
faq...](https://www.chromium.org/Home/chromium-security/security-faq/service-
worker-security-faq#TOC-Do-Service-Workers-live-forever-)

~~~
exikyut
TIL! Thanks for the info, that's useful to know...

